# Fisch erloesen



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine heikle Frage .
Vor kurzem hab ich bereits ein Foto meines Goldis mit grossem Tumor gepostet und nun schau ich natuerlich jeden Tag nach wie es ihm geht.

Im Moment ist er fit wie ein Turnschuh aber ich hab Angst vor dem Tag an dem ich nachsehe und der Tumor aufgebrochen ist.

Nun kann ich ja nicht mit jedem __ Goldfisch zum Tierarzt rennen .

Was tut Ihr im Notfall um einen Fisch zu erloesen wenn Ihr merkt das es dem Tier nicht gutgeht und es sich quaelt ?

Ich und auch nicht mein Mann sind Menschen die einem Tier was antun koennen aber wir sind auch keine Menschen die einem Tier beim sterben zusehen ohne was zu unternehmen.

Der Tumor wird immer groesser


----------



## Frankia (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Karin,

es gibt für Fische spezielle Betäubungsmittel, die ins Wasser gegeben werden, um z.B. einen Fisch für einen bevorstehenden Abstrich zu beruhigen.............

Eine  Überdosis läßt den Fisch "einschlafen"................

Frage in einem Aquariumshop oder besser bei einem Fisch-(Koi)händler nach, die haben auf alle Fälle so etwas. Manche nehmen auch Nelkenöl, ich kann dir aber hierüber keine Dosierungsangabe machen.


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Oh das beruhigt mich schon mal etwas . 

Hatte bereits Horrorgeschichten gehoert von ins Klo bis zu einfach an Land legen ...stirbt dann von selbst.  Nicht mit mir ! 

Von so etwas moechte ich mich echt distanzieren und ich moechte auch keinen erwischen der so etwas tut ...:evil


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Vielen dank fuer den Tip Lanz


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Nun kann ich ja nicht mit jedem __ Goldfisch zum Tierarzt rennen .
> Der Tumor wird immer groesser



Hallo Lissbeth,

du sollst ja auch nicht mit jedem Goldfisch zum TA rennen, aber mit denen, die sterbenskrank sind.
Ich finde es schon super, dass ihr euch Gedanken darüber macht. Aber im Falle eines Falles würde ich die 2 oder 3 Telefongespräche mit TÄ in der Umgebung führen (keine Ahnung wie die Infrastruktur bei euch aussieht). 
Ich bin auch schon mit einem Fisch zu TA gegangen, der eingeschläfert werden musste. Ich zumindest fand es besser, als selbst herumzudoktern.
petra


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Karin,
hab da mal eine etwas heikle Frage du schreibst ---   aber ich hab Angst vor dem Tag an dem ich nachsehe und der Tumor aufgebrochen ist.------- hast du da keine Angst dass deine anderen Fische sich mit den Erregern des Tumors infizieren könnten ich meine wenn das aufbricht und sich ins Wasser entleert - Fische atmen über Kiemen den Sauerstoff den sie aus dem Wasser ziehen. Hast du dir das schon mal überlegt?
LG Angelika


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Angelika,

ja darueber hab ich nachgedacht . Aber er ist so fit und genau das ist mein Problem . Einerseits denke ich an die anderen Fische , andererseits denke ich daran was denn ist wenn da gar nichts aufbricht und der Fisch noch lange lebt . 

Hallo Petra,

ich werde sicherlich nicht rumdoktorn sondern mir fachmaennischen Rat einholen . Meine Frage bezog sich darauf mal zu erfahren was andere Teich und Fischbesitzer so tun im Fall des Falles.

Ich bin mir bewusst das zwar viele meinen Beitrag lesen werden aber nur wenige ehrlich sagen was sie tun oder mal getan haben . Das ist auch ok fuer mich.

Ich habe meinen Teich und die Fische ja nicht nur weil es ja so schoen ist Wasser im Garten zu haben . 
Ich habe mir damit auch Verantwortung aufgebuerdet die ich erfuellen moechte so gut ich es kann.

Lieben Dank fuer Eure ehrliche Meinung


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

wäre es nicht besser für deine anderen Fische wenn du ihn in ein separates Becken setzen würdest?
LG Angelika


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

ganz allein ? Wie traurig . Ja hab bereits drueber nachgedacht . 

Werde aber erst mal mein TA anrufen . Sie muss sowieso mal nach meiner alten 18 jaehrigen Katze schauen . Dann kann sie gleich mal einen Blick auf ihn werfen. Meine TA hat eine mobile Praxis . 


War uebrigends grad draussen . Der Patient ist ein Mann , jagt gerade ein __ Shubunkin Weibchen quer durch den Teich.


Lieben Dank an alle


----------



## MonaNelly (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

ich habe im internet von salz im eiswasser gelesen: du kippst soviel salz ins wasser, bis es nicht mehr gefriert, stellst es für eine gewisse zeit ins eisfach, bis es gefroren WÄRE, dann den fisch rein. 
ich habe es mal ausprobiert - ohne fisch - ich bin versehentlich kurz mit der fingerkuppe ins eiswasser....mach das bloß nicht!! 
die menge des salzes musst du ausprobieren, anfangs ist mein wasser wieder etwas gefroren, i-wann blieb es flüssig.


----------



## svenna80 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hier mal ein paar Infos, wie man einen Fisch erlösen kann: http://www.rhusmann.de/aqua/toeten.htm

Gruß Sven


----------



## Y*e (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Der Link ist gut! Dort wird allerdings die Methode mit dem "gefrorenen" Salzwasser nicht als so optimal geheißen.
Ich finde am "humansten" klingt noch die Variante mit dem verstärkten Narkosemittel.
Auf alle Fälle möchte ich nicht in Lissbeths Haut stecken.
Ich wünsche Dir "viel Erfolg" , eine gute Info durch deine TÄ und vor allem : starke Nerven.


----------



## Lucy2412 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Ich Frage mich wie man das einfrieren eines Fisches in Salzwasser als humane Sache ansehen kann. Ich finde diesen Tod babarisch und der Fisch erleidet dabei ungeheure Qualen und wer glaubt das der Fisch dabei friedlich einschlummert..... 

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Frankia (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> ......das einfrieren eines Fisches in Salzwasser als humane Sache ansehen kann. Ich finde diesen Tod babarisch und der Fisch erleidet dabei ungeheure Qualen .



.............ich denke, da ist "keulen" noch humaner.............


----------



## lissbeth66 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Ojemine , nein kein Eiswasser und keine Messer oder Scheren.

Ich kann und will das nicht machen und deshalb wird meine TA entscheiden was zu tun ist . und wenn mich das ein paar Euro kostet - egal. ich will noch schlafen koennen .

Hoffentlich lebt er noch lange Zeit und bleibt fit.

Danke Euch allen


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Karin.

Das Töten eines Wirbeltieres gehört in die Hände dazu befähigter Personen.
Soweit ich weiß sind das zum einen Tierärzte und bei Fischen zusätzlich Angler mit entsprechender Prüfung (frag mich bitte nicht nach Details - ich hege null Interesse am Angeln).
Sämtliche andere Tipps (Narkosemittel, Salzwasser etc.) dürften n.m.W. nicht dem geltenden deutschen Tierschutzgesetz entsprechen!


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> 
> ich werde sicherlich nicht rumdoktorn sondern mir fachmaennischen Rat einholen . Meine Frage bezog sich darauf mal zu erfahren was andere Teich und Fischbesitzer so tun im Fall des Falles.



Hallo Lissbeth, 
meine Antwort war ja nur die, was ich in diesen Fällen getan habe.
petra


----------



## Sternenstaub (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Karin,
wie geht es eigentlich deinem __ Goldfisch lebt er noch oder musstest du ihn erlösen und was hat dein TA zu deinem Fisch gemeint.

LG Angelika


----------



## lissbeth66 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Hallo Angelika,

Meine TA meint das der Fisch im Teich verbleiben kann . Ich muss ihn nur beobachten und rechtzeitig entnehmen wenn ich merke das es Bergab geht . 

Der Tumor ist fest - so wie es aussieht ist er nicht mit Fluessigkeit gefuellt und sollte auch wenn er aufgeht keine Probleme darstellen. Sie sagt zwar das sie keine Fischspezialistin ist aber dieses Problem schon oefter behandeln/sehen musste:

Wenn noetig kommt sie schnell und schlaefert ein .

Ich bin im Moment einfach froh das er noch munter und verfressen ist . Dann habe ich doch im nachhinein noch einen aehnlichen Link hier gefunden der einen Beitrag enthaelt und ich koennte fast sagen das ist mein Fisch . Genau das gleiche Bild und die gleiche Stelle und dieser Fisch hat lange gelebt bis der __ Reiher ihn holte.

Hab leider keine Ahnung wie man einen anderen Beitrag hier verlinkt aber Bebel hat ihn geschrieben und Maik hat seinen Fisch dort ebenfalls gezeigt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Ich schieb diesen Beitrag mal hoch weil ich hocherfreut berichten kann das der komplette Tumor oder was immer es war zurückgegangen ist . Eine leichte Erhebung erinnert noch daran und der Fisch ist einer der schnellsten und fittesten im Teich . 

Für mich wieder ein Beweis das man sich manchmal auch irrt. Ich bin froh nichts unternommen zu haben und mein " Glöckner" freut sich seines Lebens..

Lg Karin


----------



## LotP (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fisch erloesen*

Man muss dass machen können... aber ich denke wenns Hart auf Hart kommt is die Angler/Fischer-methode am schnellsten/humansten.
Im Endeffekt haut man mit nem Knüppel einmal stark auf den Kopf. (Mir is durchaus klar dass das mit dem Tumor nicht optimal ist, aber vllt gehts ja). Man zielt auf die "Stirn". Wichtig ist auch, dass man keine Scheu hat und richtig durchzieht. Darf ruhig ne 0,5cm tiefe Eindellung geben.
Wenn man dass nicht über's Herz bringt und nur mit halber Kraft zuhaut, sollte man's lieber lassen. Ganz oder gar nicht. Sonst wird's grausam... genug Fischer gesehn die zu zaghaft sind und der Fisch dann leidet weil immer wieder draufgehaun wird.
Nach diesem Schlag ist der Fisch betäubt und merkt nichts mehr. Mit nem spitzen Messer geht man anschließend durch die Kiemenöffnung und sticht rein. Zwar auf Höhe der Kiemen, jedoch in Richtung Schwanzflosse. Dadruch trifft man das Herz und der FIsch stirbt sofort.

Es klingt grob, so wird es aber eigentlich richtig gemacht. Wann man sich das zutraut und richtige macht (Evtl mal Anatomie vom FIsch im Internet anschaun) ist es meiner Meinung nach die beste Möglichkeit den Fisch zu erlösen.

edit: les' grad dass es deinem Fisch wieder besser geht. Das freu mich für dich! Vllt Hilft mein Betrag trotzdem wen in einer Ähnlichen Situation


----------

